# caligraphy kit



## sparhawk (Nov 29, 2007)

A friend of mine that got me started turning pens saw my fountain pen the other day and was asking about calligraphy tips. Told him i didnt know but would check on it. My daughter works at Michaels so I went by there today and had her open up a kit to see if the threads woul match mine and they did.MY pen was a european round top fountain pen with screw on cap. The brand of calligraphy kit was Manuscript. I am going to give him a kit, apiece of Woldancers DIW burl and a round top european kit for Christmas. NOw he can turn his own fountain pen and use the calligraphy tips when he wants.P.S. The kit says on the bottom that there is a nip exchange for left handers but when i read the fine print it is U.K. only.


----------



## RollTide (Dec 1, 2007)

Hugo...I hope Big Dan doesn't read the board much.


----------



## wendell (Dec 4, 2007)

In case anyone's interested, the Manuscript brand calligraphy tips also fit the CSUSA Americana FP/RB kits and the Jr Gent II RB/FB kits.  On the Jr Gent, it replaces the nice shiny nib and looks tacky but the threads do match.  

Wendell


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 4, 2007)

I wonder if you could turn down the plastic and wrap the new nib holder with wood?? Hmmmm...


----------

